# Is car a uber select



## zkunze97 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thinking about getting a new car. Is a 2013 jaguar 2.0 an uber select? If so, can I toggle it back and forth from select to standard or how does that work?

Thanks guys.


----------



## wendoverwill (Jan 25, 2017)

Surprised no answers. I have to imagine it qualifies.

I have an Audi that qualifies and I got the local Uber help desk guy to build a select only profile along with my x and select profile. 

That way I can turn that select and not get X pings.

If you just run the app with out setting up separate profiles you may never see a select ping.

That being said, if you just run select you may not see a ping at all.

I've found 3x surge on X is about select rates. So if an area is in 1-2x surge flip to select and pax may go that route.

If x is 3-4x and above good chance they'll go select but you're "losing" money

Lots of learning by the seat of your pants, and figuring out when running in select only mode makes sense.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Jaguar XF 2.0T is on the approved list in Atlanta. Check your local market but more than likely that is a yes.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd have a hard time imagining it's not eligible in every market . Considering some markets allow Accords and Camry on select lol


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The Jaguar XF 2.0T is on the approved list in Atlanta. Check your local market but more than likely that is a yes.





zkunze97 said:


> Thinking about getting a new car. Is a 2013 jaguar 2.0 an uber select? If so, can I toggle it back and forth from select to standard or how does that work?
> 
> Thanks guys.


 If it's a two door it's not approved


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> If it's a two door it's not approved


Yeah but that's just a given


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

The car has to have 4 doors


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> The car has to have 4 doors


Really??? I don't think anyone knew that , but say we have four doors but only 2 seats . That's okay right ? What about 5 doors and 3 seats ??


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

OK OK settle down. He was trying to be helpful.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> What about 5 doors and 3 seats ??


Only Lyft Premier %)


----------

